# ISO Ground Buffalo Recipes



## stinemates (Jan 18, 2009)

We came across some ground buffalo at a good price this weekend so we couldn't pass it up. 

Aside from Buffalo Burgers, what can we use it for? Google leads us to buffalo burgers and buffalo chicken marinade.

Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## miniman (Jan 18, 2009)

I would use it for anything that you would use ground beef for. It is supposed to be leaner, so a healthier option. You could include meatballs, kofta kebabs, cottage pie etc


----------



## Scotch (Jan 18, 2009)

Is a ground buffalo like a ground squirrel, only bigger?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup - you can use ground buffalo in any recipe that calls for ground beef.  You just have to be aware that its leanness - just like with subbing in ground turkey or chicken - requires attention to adding more fat (like some olive oil) & to not overcooking.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Scotch said:


> Is a ground buffalo like a ground squirrel, only bigger?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 18, 2009)

No, it's more like a lateral step over from beef, as opposed to a lateral step over from a rat.


----------



## Constance (Jan 18, 2009)

Just use it the same way you would use beef.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 18, 2009)

Makes great hamburgers, but you are aware of that.  Also jerky if you have a dehydrator and get the jerky spice packet from the store.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 19, 2009)

We have and eat a lot of Bison use just like you would ground beef spaghetti, burritos, tacos, meat loaf (add some ground pork or it will be to dry) same with meat balls you want to add a little fatty meat to juice it up.


----------

